# Matthew Brian Vintinner 1991-2018



## BeyondTheNow (9 Mar 2018)

Matthew also served with the Lincoln & Welland Regiment after his time with PPCLI. 

https://dartefuneralhome.com/tribute/details/6384/Matthew-Vintinner/obituary.html#tribute-start



> Obituary of Matthew Vintinner
> 
> VINTINNER, Matthew Brian
> 
> ...


----------



## Loachman (9 Mar 2018)

My condolences to you, all of his families, and his friends.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Mar 2018)

Thank you Loachman. I knew of his name only, but wanted to post the information for anyone not in the local area/not affiliated with the Regt who may have served with him. 

It’s always somewhat difficult to learn of the passing of anyone who’s still so young, even when only familiar with them through association.


----------



## Loachman (9 Mar 2018)

> It’s always somewhat difficult to learn of the passing of anyone who’s still so young, even when only familiar with them through association.



Meeting their families for the first time at their funerals is never easy, either, and I've done that far too many times.


----------



## Infanteer (9 Mar 2018)

Cpl Vintinner was an airborne soldier with 3 PPCLI who deployed to Eastern Europe with the first rotation of Op REASURRANCE.  RIP soldier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD0JoRhb41g


----------

